# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Hướng dẫn lập trình phay cnc cơ bản trên mastercam x5

## chetaojig

phaytiencnc.com gửi tới các bạn sinh viên và các bạn đang theo học lập trình cnc bộ video hướng dãn cơ bản phay cnc trên mastercam x5 
playlist phay cnc cơ bản 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upcv...Xw_eV2ZC6klKx0
bài 1 cnc cơ bản 


bài 2 lap trinh cnc cơ bản


bài 3 lập trình cnc cơ bản 


bài 4 lập trình cnc cơ bản 


bài 5 lập trinh phay cnc cơ bản

----------

GORLAK, hieub1305461, phaytiencnc01channel01

----------


## phaytiencnc01channel01

mình muốn học lập trình phay cnc trên máy phay fanlúc gì đấy thì có dk không và học phí như thế nào bạn

----------

